# Purchasing a diamond ring



## tgrear2008

I am in the market for a diamond engagement ring. Does anyone have any suggestions about buying jewelry here in Cairo? 

I also want to buy some simple gold as well. If you have info on that, please feel free to type something. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jewellers are like cafes in Egypt.. there is one on every street. I would not shop in a hotel one as you will pay over the top however I have no reason to believe that you are ripped off when you go into a well established business.. diamonds should have a certificate.. or at least all mine have. 

Congratulations..


----------



## tgrear2008

MaidenScotland said:


> Jewellers are like cafes in Egypt.. there is one on every street. I would not shop in a hotel one as you will pay over the top however I have no reason to believe that you are ripped off when you go into a well established business.. diamonds should have a certificate.. or at least all mine have.
> 
> Congratulations..


Thank you!


----------



## Whitedesert

tgrear2008 said:


> I am in the market for a diamond engagement ring. Does anyone have any suggestions about buying jewelry here in Cairo?
> 
> I also want to buy some simple gold as well. If you have info on that, please feel free to type something.
> 
> Much appreciated.


 There is a jewellery shop in Rd 9 that sell good stuff (very nice modern designs), cannot for the life of me remember the name. My wife is a regular client! If I remember I'll come back to you.


----------



## DeadGuy

You might wanna look into Botros Jewellery (Website is [email protected], they NEVER updated it I think lol), but their shop provides best quality and variety of options, certificate (Not sure if they provide the international certificate or not, but they will give you a certificate that shows all details of what you purchased) of course they WILL rip you off like everything else in Egypt, but their rocks are incredibly high quality, it is worth it!

If you don't know much about diamonds, then perhaps you should start doing some research, if you sounded like you had no clue what you're talking about, they'll try to sell less quality rocks first (They're good, but not the best they got), also be sure you let them know your budget (Preferably in EGP not $$$$), they will offer you something that's like 25% over your budget, just tell them no thanks and they'll get what you want!

Good luck, and congrats!


----------



## tgrear2008

DeadGuy said:


> You might wanna look into Botros Jewellery (Website is [email protected], they NEVER updated it I think lol), but their shop provides best quality and variety of options, certificate (Not sure if they provide the international certificate or not, but they will give you a certificate that shows all details of what you purchased) of course they WILL rip you off like everything else in Egypt, but their rocks are incredibly high quality, it is worth it!
> 
> If you don't know much about diamonds, then perhaps you should start doing some research, if you sounded like you had no clue what you're talking about, they'll try to sell less quality rocks first (They're good, but not the best they got), also be sure you let them know your budget (Preferably in EGP not $$$$), they will offer you something that's like 25% over your budget, just tell them no thanks and they'll get what you want!
> 
> Good luck, and congrats!


You guys are quite helpful. Cheers and thanks!


----------

